# Non-EU partners' visa



## bishbashbosh (Apr 25, 2016)

Can anyone please advise on the process and documents required for arranging an extended (greater than 3 months) visitors visa for a non-EU citizen. 
I am a British citizen working in the SBA with an Israeli fiancée (wedding not due until October 16). We have a meeting with the Immigration official in Limassol in a couple of weeks - they have stated the MVIS3 form is needed. The documents listed are a bit vague. Has anyone gone through the same procedure before? In particular, the issues are with:
1.	_Original letter of guarantee issued by a bank or cooperative institution in Cyprus with validity of 10 years covering possible repatriation expenses. The amount depends on the country of origin._ 
She now has a bank account here in Cyprus. What exactly is this guarantee? And how much money does she need in the account?
2.	_Title deed or rental agreement of a house/apartment duly certified by the relevant president of the community (mukhtar).
_We have a legal contract with our private landlord, will this be good enough?
3.	_Proof of stable or adequate income deriving from sources other than employment (i.e. pension, bank account's statement, interest from deposits, dividends etc
_She has sufficient money in her Israeli bank account – does it need to be transferred to the Hellenicbank account?
4.	_Certificate from a banking institution in Cyprus or a bank account statement proving swifts from abroad
_Is there are a minimum amount for the transaction?
5.	_Declaration of the hosting person for a suitable place of residence (where applicable)
_May I “host” her at our Kolossi home as the EU citizen, working with British Forces Cyprus?
6.	_Declaration of assumption of the expenses by a person or institution (where applicable). In cases where the declaration of assumption of the expenses is made by a person, proof of adequate income must be submitted for that person_
Is it possible for me to be her guarantor/host if I provide proof of salary from work?

Many thanks in advance, it is a lot of information but any help is appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread to the main discussion area where you are more likely to get the answers you are looking for.
The Moufflon is for general chit chat etc.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bishbashbosh said:


> Can anyone please advise on the process and documents required for arranging an extended (greater than 3 months) visitors visa for a non-EU citizen.
> I am a British citizen working in the SBA with an Israeli fiancée (wedding not due until October 16). We have a meeting with the Immigration official in Limassol in a couple of weeks - they have stated the MVIS3 form is needed. The documents listed are a bit vague. Has anyone gone through the same procedure before? In particular, the issues are with:
> 1.	_Original letter of guarantee issued by a bank or cooperative institution in Cyprus with validity of 10 years covering possible repatriation expenses. The amount depends on the country of origin._
> She now has a bank account here in Cyprus. What exactly is this guarantee? And how much money does she need in the account?
> ...


I will answer some of them.

2. You need to get the rental contract stamped by the Muktar in your village. If the rent is more than 5000 € per year it must also be stamped at the income tax department. In Limassol that is in the same building as main postoffice.

3. No she can keep them in Israel.

5. Yes you can

6. Yes you can.


----------



## bishbashbosh (Apr 25, 2016)

Baywatch,
Thanks for the answers - we have managed to arrange virtually everything now..except for the health insurance which is quoted as:
_Certificate of Health Insurance for medical care that covers inpatient and outpatient care and transportation of corpse (Plan A)_
So far I have only found one insurer who directly states a Plan A.
Are you able to suggest a relatively inexpensive insurer in Cyprus (she already has her own insurance policy in her home country)?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bishbashbosh said:


> Baywatch,
> Thanks for the answers - we have managed to arrange virtually everything now..except for the health insurance which is quoted as:
> _Certificate of Health Insurance for medical care that covers inpatient and outpatient care and transportation of corpse (Plan A)_
> So far I have only found one insurer who directly states a Plan A.
> Are you able to suggest a relatively inexpensive insurer in Cyprus (she already has her own insurance policy in her home country)?


Many take out an insurance for one year just to secure the yellow slip and then stop paying it and "pay as you go" needed medical care.

Do I understand it correct that you don't have NHS payments enough to get a medical card? If you have, she will be your dependant and don't need an insurance

Also check with her Israeli insurance what it cover. Perhaps it is enough?


----------



## bishbashbosh (Apr 25, 2016)

This might be an option as we are due to be married within 4 months so she would then be entitled to NHS/Cypriot public medical services, but for our application at this stage we will need full cover.
Her Israeli insurance extension carries a very large premium and will require translating etc.
Cheers for the help again, it now seems that everyone has these issues but the market is geared towards quick fixes and red tape.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know this is a late reply but why not go through a civil wedding ceremony here after obtaining a visit visa. Under special rules that concern members of the Armed Forces she will probably be classified as entitled to special leave to remain thus have the normal military spouse entitlements (or lack of them if your view is a little cynical like mine). I suspect that you can sponsor the visit to Cyprus as I did for my then non EU intended. I did not have to show any housing contract and the form required only a stamp duty charge and signature of a Certifying Officer. Sponsors form available at: http://www.cyprusvisa.eu/assets/assumption-of-responsibility-for-hosting.pdf.

Have your official wedding in October with all it will entail.

I found that the Embassy authorities in Abu Dhabi were quite easy offering my intended a multiple entry visa valid for a year.


----------

